# Ride at Jolly Rogers in Toledo Bend, La



## bayou_boy_22

We we for got to give the camera to someone else so we have pics for the other people that came with us. we spent most of the day pulling the rhino out of the holes. I also got water in my clutch box. Not a big deal drained it and kept riding. Here they are. I have some vids of the rhino in some of the holes. Just need to figure out youtube.


----------



## Yesterday

heck yeah, looks like a good time!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

It looked like we were the only ones that were going in the holes. Everyone else that was there just wanted to ride the main road. But yes we had a good time.


----------



## phreebsd

bayou_boy_22 said:


> We we for got to give the camera to someone else so we have pics for the other people that came with us. we spent most of the day pulling the rhino out of the holes. I also got water in my clutch box. Not a big deal drained it and kept riding. Here they are. I have some vids of the rhino in some of the holes. Just need to figure out youtube.


represent brotha!


----------



## MST500

Looks like fun. Keep in touch and hit me up next time yall go.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hit me up as well....I'm only 2 hrs. from there!!


----------



## HeadC1

Yea hit me up as well. I haven't been there yet but looks like a good place to ride.


----------



## HeadC1

And looks like they're about 1 1/2 hrs from our camp on Toledo Bend.

Do they have a website?


----------



## bump530

isnt that where the ride this friday is?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

there is a website i think but it doesnt give you any good info. not like the others. just search for toledo bend. Definatly will let everyone know next time we go. :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

the wife and I both got our shirts in on thursday so we both wore them to ride. got to wear the MIMB swag.


----------



## MST500

Is there going to be a ride there this Friday? Im a couple hours away but want to test out some changes I made on the Brute before the 18th.


----------



## Brute1986

does anyone know if there is a a good Friday ride there


----------



## MST500

If anyone wants to hit it up saturday im up for it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Can't Saturday...son's B-day party.

Probably going to MuddMaddness, Choudrant, LA Sunday with a big group!! around 2 pm if anyone is interested!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

where is that around in louisiana?


----------



## walker

hey driller i'm goin to be in ruston i might show up out there ..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Come on out Walker...gonna be there around 2


----------



## walker

gotta see if the boss will let me get away from her family to go ..... she might say yes lol... i've neard that place is fun but also heard its on the small side.. have you ever been out there??


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Quite a few times!!!! Had a bunch of pics over on the HL forum at one time. Met up with a bunch of MS guys there that weekend.

It is kinda small, not a bunch of trails, but some Really good holes and a couple of nice pits!! Should be fun with a bunch of people there anyways... usually have a good time..


----------



## walker

well i just got shut down .. she said riding again you just went mud fest or whatever ... she got mad cause i started laughing at her..... yall have fun maybe some other time ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LMAO ok buddy! LOL


----------



## walker

did yall get rained out we left ruston around 1 30 it was raining pretty good....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Ended up going to MuddMaddness a little while. It wasn't too bad. Never did rain on us the whole time we were there. I got there around 5 or so this evening. The holes were DEEP!! Didn't stay real long....


----------



## HeadC1

Anyone going to Jolly Roger's next weekend 6/20? We're going to try and make a ride up there.


----------



## HeadC1

Well looks like we will be going somewhere else next weekend. We won't be leaving until afternoon so probably go somewhere closer.


----------



## HeadC1

Alright I didn't get to go the other weekend but we will be camping at North Toledo Bend State Park for 4th of July weekend and I'm bringing the Teryx. We're going riding Friday and Saturday morning. Probably one of them (or both) at Jolly Rogers and maybe the other at park 3/3a. Never been to either on of them so we're going to check them out. Anyone have directions?


----------



## jctgumby

It is bad dry at MuddMadness right now...Still a few good holes but hot and dry...Was just there this past weekend...Had a pretty good time will get picks up soon...It is about 15 minutes from my house


----------

